# S: Corel Draw 8.0 besitzer



## Apfelkuchen (28. Januar 2005)

hallo, ich suche einen corel draw 8.0 besitzer der versuchen soll eine datei dich ich in draw12.0 erstellt habe und für 8.0 abgespeichert habe zu öffnen.

 also derjenige soll nur schaun, ob die datei sich öffnen lässt in 8.0.

 danke

 mfg
  AK


----------



## dwsklee (29. Januar 2005)

Dann schick mal zu habe beide Programme


----------



## Apfelkuchen (31. Januar 2005)

noch wer da?

 der dwsklee meldet sich leider nicht...


----------

